# Don't think I've posted this one...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Guy had this Look at an indoor TT last spring. I really like this frame. - TF


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

It says LANCE on it.....WTH! Get this crap off our LOOK forum.

just kidding.


----------

